
Hydroxychloroquine working well against Covid-19 - QuantumGood
600 mg HCQ per day after 6 days, 90% of patients tested COVID-19 negative.  96% of control group tested positive after 6 days. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;RiganoESQ&#x2F;status&#x2F;1239780304082124800
======
maremmano
What about this?

[https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/wp-
content/uploads/20...](https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/Hydroxychloroquine_final_DOI_IJAA.pdf)

